# g0602 acetal  nut ???



## umahunter (Oct 28, 2017)

For those that have done this is it worth  doing how much of an improvement did you see


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 28, 2017)

umahunter said:


> For those that have done this is it worth  doing how much of an improvement did you see



Can I ask what you want to accomplish with this?


----------



## umahunter (Oct 28, 2017)

It's supposed to reduce backlash from what I've read


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 28, 2017)

I haven't made one for actual use--but did make one for 7/16x 10 acme thread and it worked well for a experiment and wasn;t hard to do.
What I have read about the evanut from Evan's posts it worked well for him.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 28, 2017)

My 602  has .0023" of lost motion, of which at least part is attributable to the thrust bearing.  There is an adjustment on the top of the cross feed for backlash.  It is covered by the compound clamp.  It is p/n 920 in the parts list.  It was missing on my lathe when I got it from Grizzly but a call to Grizzly and they sent one to me.

A concern about a Delrin nut is that there will be more compliance from the material so there would be more tool deflection under a heavy cut than for a light cut.  This can be compensated for by always finishing a turning operation with a spring pass but Ilike being able to set my dial aqnd get the expected result.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2017)

The nature of a lead screw will always introduce backlash into the system.  It does not matter if it is .002" or .200", you still need to deal with it.  Nothing changes except how far you need to rotate the knob to cancel it out.  Accuracy is unaffected.  Introducing other elements that can disguise the backlash by adding friction just makes the lathe more difficult to operate and accuracy more difficult to achieve.  Machinists do quite nice and accurate work with lathes having lots of backlash.  Backlash is caused by wear and/or poor fits in the threads, bearings, bores, and faces.  If there are problems, repair them properly.


----------

